# Need help starting Bolens G152 Diesel



## Blur2u

I have a Bolens Iseki G152 15 hp diesel tractor. It didn't run when I bought it. I have dumped and replaced the fuel, changed the oil, and purged the injectors. It still will not start. It turns over and even smokes out the exhaust, but never starts. 

Any suggestions for what to try next? Should I pull the injectors and clean them? 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Sam


----------



## Leon

I'm going to tell you what happened to the only Iseki Bolens I have ever worked on and how I fixed it. It was a 3 cylinder version so I'm hoping this will help you with your 2 cylinder. Inside your injector pump is a rack that slides back and forth that controls how much fuel, if any, is delivered to the engine. That rack may be stuck in the "shut off" position.

<img src=http://forum.ih8mud.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=320327&d=1241214051>

This picture is of a 4 cylinder injector pump. Part #4 is the rack and you can access it by taking the cover off the side of the pump. After you have the cover off, work the throttle and see if the rack moves back and forth. If it doesn't then put your throttle in the full position and and gently persuade the rack to move.

-Leon


----------



## Blur2u

Thanks Leon. I will be check this tonight when I get home as I will have the whole night in the shop. 

Does it make a difference that when I loosen the injector feed tube I get fuel coming out of them right at the injectors when I turn the ignition?


----------



## Blur2u

Oh, mine is also a 3 cylinder. I took the fuel tubes off at the top of the pump and tried turning it over, it seems like very little fuel is coming out. In my mind, I would think I should be getting fuel squirting out. I looked at the pump and that rail seems to be moving fine. I pulled the pump and injectors out and took them to Diesel Injection Service shop, which happens to be right next door to where I work. They are going to check the pump and injectors for me. He said a new pump, if I had to have one, would be about 300-400$. I should know something in a couple of days. Hopefully I will get this tractor running so I can use it!!


----------



## dstankus

How did this all turn out? I seem to have the same problem with a Bolens H1502 - same 3 cylinder K3A engine.


----------

